# Klein Rascal



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

Do the rascal's not have the right 'attitude' for klein collectors? i thought the 1990 looked pretty good but you tell me? (i just picked one up)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Maybe not quite as collectible, but they ride great. Good pick up.

I have that same frame (in need of the fork) and had the green version in the past.

Nice that yours has the matching Mission Control too. Fix the tires and seat to start.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah, were you thinking i should lower the seat some and find a pair of gazzalodi's to throw on it  , some changes will be made for sure ! , though not sure if i should trade it or keep it


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

A Rascal is worth 30-40% of what an Attitude is but so what? They are very collectable and respectable and yes, they ride very nicely.

This bike looks decently equipped (have more photos?). If it rides nice and is in good shape, why not keep it? I've been looking to pick up a 1990 version one of these days (no, not fishing, it's too small for me).


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*Top Gun ?*



pinguwin said:


> A Rascal is worth 30-40% of what an Attitude is but so what? They are very collectable and respectable and yes, they ride very nicely.
> 
> This bike looks decently equipped (have more photos?). If it rides nice and is in good shape, why not keep it? I've been looking to pick up a 1990 version one of these days (no, not fishing, it's too small for me).


Who has a Klein Top Gun? I still have mine and ride it a few times a year.One of the best riding bikes in my stable,climbs efficiently and rails on the twisty singletrack.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

elrancho66 said:


> Who has a Klein Top Gun? I still have mine and ride it a few times a year.One of the best riding bikes in my stable,climbs efficiently and rails on the twisty singletrack.


Then take some pics and put it in the Klein thread! We're big on pics of bikes here.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ShiverDC said:


> yeah, were you thinking i should lower the seat some and find a pair of gazzalodi's to throw on it  , some changes will be made for sure ! , though not sure if i should trade it or keep it


Exactly what I was thinking. Bigger saddle and bar ends straight up too.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*Top Gun pictures to follow*



Rumpfy said:


> Then take some pics and put it in the Klein thread! We're big on pics of bikes here.


Rumpfy,Pictures late next week when I get home. My Top Gun was shipped to me without paint, since I could not stand to run the White paint with Red/White/Blue Top Gun decals that were standard on these frames. Evidently Klein got shut down quickly from the "Top Gun" movie folks and only made a small run of these frames before they were forced to change the name to Rascal. I did a quick build and paint job before heading off to college road nationals and the Iron Horse Classic. I repainted it in the Fall when the race season slowed down.Still have the Top Gun stickers in the Klein envelope Gary sent with the frame.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

too small for me too and the old lady said she prefered the manitou fs i just picked up - i guess it is up for trades now ... i was hoping she would use it and i could hang the manitou with its brothers :s


----------

